# John Rocker to make acting debut in 'The Greenskeeper'



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

John Rocker will be flinging bodies instead of baseballs when he makes his big-screen debut as a homicidal maniac.
 ....This might come somewhat natural for him.

Read story here


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Exactly...don't need to read the story though. He's an idiot!! Who cares?


----------

